# spec v?



## dubbinjet (Jun 20, 2005)

hey guys,
sorry if its in the wrong place, im a newbie, i put it in the sentra area but i dont know where its supposed to go.
i am thinking about getting a sentra SE-R spec v or non spec v. please any suggestions or thought are very welcomed and apreciated. my other choices are acura integra GSR or Celica GTS. looking for a nice car for daily driving, 4 or 2 doors, although the celica is a little small for me. pros and cons will be helpful. and what kinda gas milage you guys usually get, what kinda mods you have and whats good, and just anything else.
thanks very much.


----------



## dubbinjet (Jun 20, 2005)

sorry i think this isnt the right place, im gettin more in the other section, mods can delete this please is necessary. thanks


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

to learn about mods and common problems...
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=84067


----------

